# HCC coding - AAPC webinar



## twizzle (Jan 23, 2013)

I attended the AAPC webinar today on the subject of HCC coding. I've attended one previously but got much more insight into the subject today. The presenter gave out a lot of information, probably too much for a 1 hour presentation, but I found it interesting.
Anyone know how to get into HCC coding or of companies that use/hire HCC coders exclusively?


----------



## bridgettemartin (Jan 25, 2013)

I also attended the HCC coding webinar and found it very interesting.  I don't know the answer to your question, but I think MAC's sometimes employ coders in this capacity.  I know someone who applied for a coding position with Humana, and the information she obtained in the interview sounds exactly like HCC coding.  They wanted her to audit charts at Dr's office to make sure they were submitting the highest level of specificity on their claims to their Replacement Plan.


----------



## corikr77 (Jan 25, 2013)

Optum/Ingenix might be a good company to reach out to.


----------

